# Salsa Las Cruces



## Libraio (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I've been lurking here for a couple of months and am now ready for a question. First let me introduce myself: I am thirty years old and live in The Hague in The Netherlands. I've been cycling again since one and half years and the bug has bitten hard. I bought a road bike last year and enjoyed it a bit. I've enjoyed my Trek District with an Alfine Hub a lot more. 
I've read a lot about cyclocross and watched it quite a bit on the internet.
Now for the question: I can buy a second hand (duhhh) Las Cruces but it's set up as a flatbar hybrid. Is this a good start into cross? Is the frame worth it to strip and build up as a cross racing bike? I'd like to run discs on it for the commute and to race.

Thanks in advance,

Yvar


----------



## silverado (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it's worth it...

I want to find a used one or just a 53cm frame to build up myself... love these bikes.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Las Cruces and have ridden and raced it for nearly 6 years. The bike is rock solid. I was going to buy a new frameset about a year ago, but decided to just put a new build kit on my old LC frame. I have ZERO bad to say about the bike.
I have LITERALLY beaten the crap out of it, crashed it, ridden it on the road (rain rides) and on every type of off-road situation you can name. Still looks just fine and rides great.









17.3 pounds as shown above...


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*a truely GREAT bike*

I bought a leftover Las Cruces framset in the summer of 09. A modest build, full Sram Rival, Salsa seatpost/stem/bar, Avid BB7 mechanicals, and a sweet orange Fizik test saddle on it too. I have DT Swiss 240 disc hubs laced to Velocity rims, and I run 700x38's. I use the bike for winter riding/training(full fenders)do destination and mixed surface races on it, as well as a nearly full cross season.

The bike is 21lbs. Yea, I'd like to get it down a couple of pounds. I could get a lighter wheelset, and run smaller tires that's for sure. That being said, the bike has been absolutely bombproof. It is ridden VERY aggressively on singletrack, and in the mixed surface races I do. With that in mind, I hesitate to change anything.

At every race, the bike never fails to get multiple compliments. It rides as sweet as it looks. I wouldn't hesitate an instant...GET THAT FRAME!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Wanna drop weight? Dump that fork full a full carbon setup. Of course, you won't be able to run disc on the front.
I changed out the stock fork for the Ouzo Pro and lost a full pound.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*waiting on mine to arrive*

I have just scored myself a disc La Cruz, cant wait for it arrive hopefully the end of this week
Will be going barend shifters, mustache bars to start with while waiting for a set of drops and Tektro RL 520 brake levers to arrive. 

This will be my uber Cross/commuter/rain bike


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I had the Las Cruces and I have the La Cruz. The bikes feel quite different. The Las Cruces was fast, agile, stiff, comfortable. It felt racy. The La Cruz feels like a Lincoln Towncar. It is smooth, stable, easy going, plush. It feels more like a light tourer than a CX bike. The La Cruz corners wide and stable, and the Las Cruces, with the high BB feels a little unstable on technical descents. 

If you can get the Las Cruces, do it.


----------



## Libraio (Feb 14, 2011)

The guy is asking 500 euros for the Las Cruces and I would need to strip the whole bike and throw on a new groupset, wheels (he's running cantis), bar etc. I'm trying to talk the price down. 
I actually placed a wanted ad for a La Cruz on our local 'craigslist' and he reacted. Of to hagle now, thanks for the replies.

Yvar


----------



## j_gantzer (Jan 30, 2006)

"backinthesaddle" what handlebar is that? thx, JG


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

j_gantzer said:


> "backinthesaddle" what handlebar is that? thx, JG


Deda Newton Deep. Big reach, big drops! I ride them on every bike.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I used the same for my LC. 

500 Euro sounds pricy. The frame and fork was USD $1000 brand new.


----------



## Libraio (Feb 14, 2011)

@Dajianshan: I know, keep in mind though that the frame was a lot more expensive over here in the Netherlands. Probably around the 1200 euro mark. We get scr##ed over here on a daily basis when you compare prices with the US. A new Trek District is 1100 euros at the moment, that's 1560 dollar... 
If I can get it for 350 I'm going for it, strip the parts and sell them of. Anbody ever heard of the Austrian brand Roox? 

Yvar


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I loved my Las Cruces, and would still have it if I hadn't gotten it a size too large for me. I also had a Salsa Caballero, another fine bike from the same company.


----------



## Libraio (Feb 14, 2011)

Mmhhh, he offered to strip the frame and sell me the frame and fork for 350. Is the Las Cruces really that good?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is a very good bike.


----------

